
The 2016 Top Programming Languages - Tatyanazaxarova
http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/software/the-2016-top-programming-languages
======
jcbeard
>C is still #1, but big data is the real winner

Give me a break. Big data is a wonderful buzz word that means everything and
nothing. It also has no relevance to the language. You can write awesome big
data apps in C or Java or WingDings just as you could anything else. All it
takes is a programmer who knows how to choose the right tool and the right
constructs for the job.

------
AstroJetson
COBOL!! I'm with jcbeard, "big data is the real winner"?!?!. Let me tell IEEE
something, if you want to process Big Data, you are doing it in COBOL, and
you've been doing it in COBOL for decades.

------
vorg
Interesting to note the major differences between IEEE's and TIOBE's lists.
Apache Groovy is in TIOBE's top 20, but nowhere in IEEE's top 48. Arduino is
in IEEE's top 20, but nowhere in TIOBE's top 50.

[http://spectrum.ieee.org/static/interactive-the-top-
programm...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/static/interactive-the-top-programming-
languages-2016)

[http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/tiobe_index](http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/tiobe_index)

------
hbcondo714
At first I just looked at the graph and was surprised that Swift didn't make
top 10 but then actually read the article to see the author mention it's
technically #11, right behind Go. Think Swift will make top 10 next year?

------
georgeecollins
It is interesting that Go has caught on that much.

